# Holy cow !!! I mean it. holy cow !!!!!!!!



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

This car did way more then I thought it would !!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300371401532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yowza. veeeeeery interesting.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Ron really wanted it*

Ron Sklenar from Pittsburgh, that is. The man has an awesome collection.:dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

19 hundred dollars..... for that?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

wow, spendy piece of plastic. He's got a couple more that'll rake in some dough also:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-2x-Porsc...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item45ef9eeb87

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

His paypal account is gonna be sittin pretty very shortly.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I know it 's a valuable car and very ,very ,very rare. I'm not surprised It did big bucks.
But that's near top t-jet $$$. Thats what I meant by wow. When I started to collect AFX I never thought they would catch T-jet's price wise. Don't get me wrong this puts a big o'l smile on my mug. I wish the winner all the best. He has one of three known to exist. And after speaking to and dealing with push car prototype owners over the years the consensus is the most made of any of them were six and the average is thought to be three. Someone said all that $$ for a pile of plastic. To some that's like calling the Mona Lisa a bunch of paint. But that's what make a horse race I guess.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I'll bet that Ron doesn't put this one in any of his dioramas!


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

HOLY COW !!!!!!:freak::freak::freak::freak::freak::freak:: IS RIGHT


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

no big deal i have one just like it, well its not that color and has a differt number on it and it dont have that flag on it but other than that its just like it.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

afxcrazy said:


> This car did way more then I thought it would !!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300371401532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


He's gotta be single. If he's not, he's gonna be when his wife finds out!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dear Lord, I have one of those in mint shape in my display case, time to break it out on the bay I guess. That is freaking insane!

OOPS, it's yellow....  Mine is just that crappy common Orange, I get it, wish I had the money....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah, I am color-blind too.
That was why I didn't get it. :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

afxcrazy said:


> This car did way more then I thought it would !!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300371401532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Agree!  rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

txronharris said:


> He's gotta be single. If he's not, he's gonna be when his wife finds out!


Actually he is married.His wife put the bid in.Only the first one was crazy .iT BROUGHT ON A BIDDING WAR BETWEEN 2 GUYS.THE NEXT ONE WONT HAVE THE WINNER OF THIS CAR BIDDING.Tom


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

H.O. Slotrods said:


> no big deal i have one just like it, well its not that color and has a differt number on it and it dont have that flag on it but other than that its just like it.


:lol:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I'm not saying this is cheap or everyone's flavor, but this is a super rare car and I only know of two others (who knows if there are more?) but one of the most unique IMHO! No collectors to my knowledge even had this on their “rumored to exist” list until I was asked by a former Holland employee why I hadn't included it in the Foreign and Prototype section of my book.

It took me several years to find mine.......and no way would I sell it for this little!!! 


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

True John. 
I about fainted when I first saw the one I added to my collection. I also agree I would not sell mine at the price he bought his for either. Lets face it Gold at $1200.00 an once is crazy when there selling tons of it every day.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

a guy came to the nj show with one.not a dealer,just walking around


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Gotta love this... lol*



H.O. Slotrods said:


> no big deal i have one just like it, well its not that color and has a differt number on it and it dont have that flag on it but other than that its just like it.


You know, I will have to use something like this in a future auction. :tongue:

Just like this one.. But different...


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I see the Buyer did not leave feedback yet .I wonder if the sale went through ok ??


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Fools and their money......


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

First thing I would do is paint those bumpers. Allclad II?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well they have something in canada not sure what,but they have some..thing!


----------

